# XUL: Firefox-Extension mit autocomplete



## DeluXe (21. Juni 2009)

Tag die Runde,

ich versuche mich gerade an einer Firefox-Extension.
Im Grunde komme ich ganz gut vorran, auch wenn es wirklich viele Sache gibt, die per try&error heraus gefunden werden müssen.. 

Mein derzeitiges Problem, an welchem ich nicht weiter komme, ist ein Textfeld mit Autovervollständigung - ähnlich wie die Suche rechts oben oder die Addressleiste.

Da nicht einmal das Beispiel funktionert, weiss ich nicht wo ich ansetzen soll.


Hat sich schonmal jemand damit befasst und kann mir helfen?

Danke auf jeden Fall im Vorraus, falls sich wer findet.


----------

